# AP Coilover Offer



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Hello All,

We are currently running a special offer on AP Coilovers to run alongside our KW V3 offer and Spax RSX.

On all AP Coilver kits we are offering half price fitting. Normal price of fitting and setting up coilovers is £200 plus vat including 4 wheel alignment.

*The special offer price will be £100 + vat for fitting including 4 wheel alignment on our laser tracking machine. *

If you would like a price for the coilover kit for your car please ask and I will get back to you.

Here is some info on the AP Coilovers



> The ideal systems for customers wishing to rely on the experience of our engineers yet determine their own degree of lowering. In extensive driving tests our engineers have set the dampers for the best balance between sporty driving, comfort and safety.
> 
> • Optimally adjusted, sporty and comfortable dampening technology
> • Individually height adjustable
> ...












Ben


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi ben e36 bmw price pls mate. 323i coupe


----------



## 116ies (Oct 4, 2008)

09 leon fr 550, quote me happy please


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

03 325i price please.

also price on KW V2's.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

dps1973 said:


> Hi ben e36 bmw price pls mate. 323i coupe


Hello 

What year is your E36 as there is a change point on them and different prices. Let me know and ill sort the price out.

Ben


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

116ies said:


> 09 leon fr 550, quote me happy please


Hello,

Ill try 

They are £430 inc vat. The drop on them is 35 min and 65 max.

Ben


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Nickos said:


> 03 325i price please.
> 
> also price on KW V2's.


Hello,

The APs for your car are £449.10 inc vat and the drop is min 30mm - max 70mm.

The KW V2's are £1051.10 inc vat but there is no special on fitting of these.

You would be better of going for the V3 which we are doing FREE fitting on. These are £1249.33.

I could offer 10% if it was mail order.

Ben


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

Hiya mate, 05 vectra cdti 150 sri?????


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

declanswan said:


> Hiya mate, 05 vectra cdti 150 sri?????


Hello,

Im afraid only KW list coilovers for yours and they start at £699.79 + vat for V1's.

or SPAX RSX Coilovers which are £574.99+ vat and we have a special offer on these of £115 inc vat for fitting which includes 4 wheel laser alignment.

Ben


----------



## marky76 (Jan 1, 2008)

*coilovers*

i there have you a price for a volvo c70 t5 gt it,s a 98 on a r registered car, heres hopeing you do and a good price to boot thanks


----------



## Colt Man (Dec 3, 2008)

do you stock coilovers at all for and 06 colt cz2 1.3?

so far ive been unlucky in finding any


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Colt Man said:


> do you stock coilovers at all for and 06 colt cz2 1.3?
> 
> so far ive been unlucky in finding any


The only listing I have for coilovers is KW V2 which are £828+ vat. It lists them for Z30 and Z3B.

Ben


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

what's the rules regarding insurance on these guys? I spoke to them earlier and they say aslong as it doesn't impact performance its fine?

to me that says even an uprated panel filter is a no no?


----------



## JJ08 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi Ben do you do any remote resevior coilovers for the rs2000 mk6,I run Gaz coilovers on custom spring rates at present but would like something a little more different from the heard.

JJ


----------



## powerPT (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi!

Price to Toyota Corolla 1.4 D-4d (2005)


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Nickos said:


> what's the rules regarding insurance on these guys? I spoke to them earlier and they say aslong as it doesn't impact performance its fine?
> 
> to me that says even an uprated panel filter is a no no?


You need to declare anything non standard to your insurer. While some mods don't affect the performance, the insurers may perceive that it makes the car more attractive to thieves, more likely to be driven fast etc etc. You need to talk to them beforehand and find out the implications to your premium, it might make little or no difference, or it might make it unfeasibly expensive.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Nickos said:


> what's the rules regarding insurance on these guys? I spoke to them earlier and they say aslong as it doesn't impact performance its fine?
> 
> to me that says even an uprated panel filter is a no no?


you would have to declare them. Even factory fitted optional extra's are meant to be declared! even if you had them fitted while the car was being made! :doublesho


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

JJ08 said:


> Hi Ben do you do any remote resevior coilovers for the rs2000 mk6,I run Gaz coilovers on custom spring rates at present but would like something a little more different from the heard.
> 
> JJ


Hello JJ,

Unfortunatley none of our suppliers list ones with remote reservoirs 

Ben


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

powerPT said:


> Hi!
> 
> Price to Toyota Corolla 1.4 D-4d (2005)


Hello,

Im afraid I only have a listing for coilovers is Bilstein which are £1200 inc vat.

Ben


----------



## Colt Man (Dec 3, 2008)

minimadgriff said:


> The only listing I have for coilovers is KW V2 which are £828+ vat. It lists them for Z30 and Z3B.
> 
> Ben


:doublesho lol the joys of having a rare(ish) car


----------



## alan_n (Apr 14, 2008)

Hello, could i get a price including fitting for a mk1 golf gti


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Shine On said:


> You need to declare anything non standard to your insurer. While some mods don't affect the performance, the insurers may perceive that it makes the car more attractive to thieves, more likely to be driven fast etc etc. You need to talk to them beforehand and find out the implications to your premium, it might make little or no difference, or it might make it unfeasibly expensive.


Totally agree here always declare i declared my remap even though i didnt have it done yet when i got insurance for the caddy and it was a £1 extra a month for the alloys. :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

alan_n said:


> Hello, could i get a price including fitting for a mk1 golf gti


Hello Alan,

For your car the kit is £365.79 inc vat. fitting is £115 inc vat. So a total of £479.79.

Ben


----------



## tomgtir (Dec 25, 2008)

nissan pulsar 4wd h reg??


----------



## steve8582 (Jun 28, 2007)

Mk5 Golf 2.0 GT TDI??


----------



## T4_ANNI (Jan 28, 2009)

Hello can I have a quote please for an 2007 VW Touran 2.0TDi 

Mail order only.

Thanks


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

tomgtir said:


> nissan pulsar 4wd h reg??


unfortnatley they don't do a kit for the Pulsar.



steve8582 said:


> Mk5 Golf 2.0 GT TDI??


The kit for your car £430 inc vat.



T4_ANNI said:


> Hello can I have a quote please for an 2007 VW Touran 2.0TDi
> 
> Mail order only.
> 
> Thanks


For the Touran is £430 inc vat and postage is £FR.EE


----------



## drew 007 (Nov 12, 2008)

hi mate,have you got a price for a toyota mr2 rev3??many thanks


----------



## T4_ANNI (Jan 28, 2009)

minimadgriff said:


> unfortnatley they don't do a kit for the Pulsar.
> 
> The kit for your car £430 inc vat.
> 
> For the Touran is £430 inc vat and postage is £FR.EE


How do I order?:thumb:

Thanks


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

drew 007 said:


> hi mate,have you got a price for a toyota mr2 rev3??many thanks


ill check in the morning 



T4_ANNI said:


> How do I order?:thumb:
> 
> Thanks


call me on 01708 861827. im in work tomorrow from 9 till 4.


----------



## drew 007 (Nov 12, 2008)

any joy matey:wave:


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

drew 007 said:


> any joy matey:wave:


sorry Drew I did look and im afraid they don't list them for the MR2


----------



## alan burnett (Aug 21, 2007)

hello can you tell me how much for golf gti 08 plate maile order

alan


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

I "think" they might be £430 but ill double check tomorrow. Is yours a DSG?


----------



## alan burnett (Aug 21, 2007)

no it is a manule


----------



## drew 007 (Nov 12, 2008)

minimadgriff said:


> sorry Drew I did look and im afraid they don't list them for the MR2


no worries,thanks ben,could you find out if kw make some coilovers for the mr2 matey please??kind regards,:thumb:


----------



## T4_ANNI (Jan 28, 2009)

Juat checking up on my order as didn't receive them last wk or today either??
:thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

T4_ANNI said:


> Juat checking up on my order as didn't receive them last wk or today either??
> :thumb:


Ill chase them up as they were going direct to you from Germany.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

drew 007 said:


> no worries,thanks ben,could you find out if kw make some coilovers for the mr2 matey please??kind regards,:thumb:


KW, do make coilovers for yours. Its the Variant 3 version. they are £1040.38 + vat. We are offering free fitting on the V3's

Ben


----------



## alan burnett (Aug 21, 2007)

hello did you check up on price fro my golf gti 08 manuel


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

alan burnett said:


> hello did you check up on price fro my golf gti 08 manuel


Hello,

They are £430 inc vat for the Golf Gti and fitting is £115 inc vat.

Ben


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

T4_ANNI said:


> Juat checking up on my order as didn't receive them last wk or today either??
> :thumb:


They were delivered on the 6th, looks like they ma have been left with a neighbour. I have left a message on your voicemail. 

Ben


----------



## T4_ANNI (Jan 28, 2009)

minimadgriff said:


> They were delivered on the 6th, looks like they ma have been left with a neighbour. I have left a message on your voicemail.
> 
> Ben


Spoke to your colleague. All good thanks mate:thumb:


----------



## Nick Shaw (Aug 29, 2007)

2001 Fiesta Zetec-S?


----------



## gex23 (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi there.

I see you offer KW coilover kits for Renault Clio 172 Cups (2003 model).

Could you provide me a price for KW Variant 1 and Variant 2 kits delivered please?

Many thanks

Anthony


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Nick Shaw said:


> 2001 Fiesta Zetec-S?


Hello Nick,

The kit for your car is £365.76 inc vat.

Ben


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

gex23 said:


> Hi there.
> 
> I see you offer KW coilover kits for Renault Clio 172 Cups (2003 model).
> 
> ...


Hello Anthony,

The V1's are £731.60 inc vat 
The V2's are £997.22 inc vat

Postage will be £14.95 inc vat .

Ben


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

Ford Mondeo Mk3 TDCI please.


----------



## truss (May 4, 2009)

hi
can i have a price for an ibiza (6L 1.8t)


----------



## richie.guy (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi,

Are the holes slotted or not?

Price for Punto 188 (mk2) please.

Regards,

Richie


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

im off work at the momment chaps, back in on monday though


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Alzay said:


> Ford Mondeo Mk3 TDCI please.


The price for the Mondeo is £561.64 inc vat



truss said:


> hi
> can i have a price for an ibiza (6L 1.8t)


The Ibiza kit is £365.79 inc vat



richie.guy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are the holes slotted or not?
> 
> ...


richies, the coilovers are £410.84 inc vat.

Ben


----------



## adeel43 (Dec 17, 2008)

How much for a 2001 Honda Accord Type R?


----------



## ImpGB270 (Jan 25, 2009)

What can you supply coilover wise for a Impreza GB 270 57 plate ?

Cheers

Nige


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

Do AP supply a kit for Leon Mk2 Cupra and if so how much?

Ta


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

lads, I will have prices for you all monday  

Nige, I replied to your web enquiry :thumb:


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

Any news Ben?


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

arh sorry chaps. will look prices up now


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

adeel43 said:


> How much for a 2001 Honda Accord Type R?





ImpGB270 said:


> What can you supply coilover wise for a Impreza GB 270 57 plate ?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Nige


unfortunatley AP do not make a kit for the Accord or Impreza.



R32rob said:


> Do AP supply a kit for Leon Mk2 Cupra and if so how much?
> 
> Ta


The price of the kit for the Mk2 Cupra is £430 inc vat.


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks Ben! Thats a great price!

Also can you supply HPFP for the 2.0tfsi? If so which brand and how much?

Thanks

Rob


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

R32rob said:


> Thanks Ben! Thats a great price!
> 
> Also can you supply HPFP for the 2.0tfsi? If so which brand and how much?
> 
> ...


Do you mean HiFlow fuel pump? if so we do an Autotech one which is £395+ vat.


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

The very one!

Is that price fitted or is it just the upgraded internals for DIY?


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

R32rob said:


> The very one!
> 
> Is that price fitted or is it just the upgraded internals for DIY?


thats just the price of the part. Fitting is extra plus your'll need it mapped to suit :thumb:


----------



## Trig (Jun 9, 2008)

Could you see what coilover kits you could supply for a Ford Escort mk6 (1995) and see what prices you can do, they would be mail order. cheers


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Trig said:


> Could you see what coilover kits you could supply for a Ford Escort mk6 (1995) and see what prices you can do, they would be mail order. cheers


Trig,

I can do

AP Coilover kit for £394.00 inc vat (Height Adjustable)
Weitec Hicon GT Coilover kit for £493.28 (Height Adjustable)
KW V1 Coilovers for £728.13 (Height Adjustable)
KW V2 Coilovers for £1102.53 ((Height Adjustable and rebound)

Ben


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Hi Ben,

anything in for an Alfa Romeo 156 2.0 TS (my2000) Saloon.?


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

rob3rto said:


> Hi Ben,
> 
> anything in for an Alfa Romeo 156 2.0 TS (my2000) Saloon.?


Morning Roberto,

We do list a AP Coilover kit for the 156.

The price of this is £469.79 inc vat.

Ben


----------



## david24 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi,

Can you supply a coilover kit for a 2000 Audi S6 4.2?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

david24 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you supply a coilover kit for a 2000 Audi S6 4.2?
> 
> ...


Morning Dave,

for the S6 we do a KW coilover which start at about £700 for V1's and go up to £1400 for V3's.


----------



## YODI (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi, sending you a PM now about some coilovers, and bumping a very old thread


----------



## ppuaar (Sep 25, 2009)

vw polo 1.4 sport 9n 2004 mk6


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

mk 6 ford fiesta, 2006 what price can you do me mate? only had the car today and planning on lowering already lol


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

ppuaar said:


> vw polo 1.4 sport 9n 2004 mk6


For the 9N they are £392.43 inc vat :thumb:



ant_s said:


> mk 6 ford fiesta, 2006 what price can you do me mate? only had the car today and planning on lowering already lol


for the fiesta they are £448.85 inc vat :thumb:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

is that a fitted price mate? or just supply?


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

ant_s said:


> is that a fitted price mate? or just supply?


Thats just supply. We are still offering half price fitting which is £117 with wheel alignment. :thumb:


----------



## ben1988 (Jan 28, 2009)

how much for a set of kw v1 and v2 fitted for a 07 fiesta st 
also can i have a fitted price for aps and which ones are better in your opinion


----------



## strell (Jul 7, 2008)

Is this still active?
How much is the price for a mini cooper s r56?
Cheers

Edit oops just seen the date was last year not this year


----------

